# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  حلم عنيد

## صفحات العمر

عشان لسه الامانى كتير
ساعات نضحك 
ساعات نبكى
ساعات نركب بساط ونطير
ندور ع اللى راح يمكن
يكون طاير ف وسط الطير
ونرجع من هناك واحنا
جروح زادت على جروحنا
لكين ف القلب حلم عنيد
بيدفعنا نكمل سير
ومهما بعدت المسافات
ومهما كترت المشاوير
هيفضل حلمنا عايش
ندوس ع المستحيل مره
ونتعايش مع مُُرّه
ومهما الحيره تصاحبنا
هنرسم بالامل فكره
تجمّعنا
ولا ننظر لشىء ممكن
يتوهنا
وعن اجمل امل فينا
 يضيعنا

----------


## طارق المملوك

اخى العزيز محمد
ما اجمل احلامك وما ارقها
ما اجمل تفاؤلك وما اروع تعبيراتك
حلقت بنا فى سماء الامل فاخترق الامل قلوبنا و احلامنا معك
دمت مبدعا اخى الشاعر الرقيق

----------


## أم أحمد

ما شاء الله يا استاذ محمد
كلمات جملية جدا
واكيد لازم بالامل نعيش لانه بدون امل مش هيكون في حياة
كل الشكر لقلمك المبدع
لك مني كل الود والتقدير..

----------


## malkro7y

استاذي العزيز اشتقت كثيرا لكلماتك الرقيقه واحلامك الرائعه واكثر ما اسعدني هذه المره ما يشع من كلماتك من احساس رائع بالقوة والتحدي والصمود لتحقيق الاحلام وتخطي العثرات رائع كعادتك دائما استاذي العزيز المبدع 
تقبل احترامي وتقديري 

 ::

----------


## بنت مصر

الله الله يا أستاذ صفحات الغالي
انت حقيقي فارس العامية كما أطلق عليك الدكتور جمال مرسي
تسلم ايدك استاذنا ويسلم حس قلمك الجميل ..


بسنت

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اخى العزيز محمد
> ما اجمل احلامك وما ارقها
> ما اجمل تفاؤلك وما اروع تعبيراتك
> حلقت بنا فى سماء الامل فاخترق الامل قلوبنا و احلامنا معك
> دمت مبدعا اخى الشاعر الرقيق


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحبيب دائما مهندس طارق

اشكرك من القلب على مرورك العاطر وكلماتك التى تحمل ملامح الجمال والروعه التى تمتلك ناصيتهما

حفظك الله ودمت وبود

محبتى لك

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ما شاء الله يا استاذ محمد
> كلمات جملية جدا
> واكيد لازم بالامل نعيش لانه بدون امل مش هيكون في حياة
> كل الشكر لقلمك المبدع
> لك مني كل الود والتقدير..


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختى الغاليه ام احمد

لا حرمنى الله من مرورك العاطر وكلماتك التى تحفزنى دائما على ان اقدم لكم كل ما يرضى ازواقكم الراقيه

لك منى دائما خالص الود والتقدير

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> استاذي العزيز اشتقت كثيرا لكلماتك الرقيقه واحلامك الرائعه واكثر ما اسعدني هذه المره ما يشع من كلماتك من احساس رائع بالقوة والتحدي والصمود لتحقيق الاحلام وتخطي العثرات رائع كعادتك دائما استاذي العزيز المبدع 
> تقبل احترامي وتقديري


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الجميله ملك

اوكد لك اننى الذى اشتاق الى مداخلاتك
 وما تحمله دائما من رقى فى التناول برؤيه اغبطك عليها جدا ايتها الصادقه
حفظك الله واسعد قلبك الانسان

تقديرى

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الله الله يا أستاذ صفحات الغالي
> انت حقيقي فارس العامية كما أطلق عليك الدكتور جمال مرسي
> تسلم ايدك استاذنا ويسلم حس قلمك الجميل ..
> بسنت


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختى الغاليه بسنت

اسعدك الله فى الدارين ايتها الرائعه 
وإنه لشرف كبير ان يرانى قلب د. جمال النقى بهذه الصوره 
الذى اتمنى من الله عز وجل ان اكون اهلا لها
والله يشهد على مدى اعزازى واحترامى لكما
حفظك الله ودمت برقيك وروعتك

تقديرى

محمد سعيد

----------


## عايده العشرى

الحلم قطرة ندى على خد صخره مابين الصخور
نبته ضعيفه تشق بأملها طريقها لنور
طالعه تسبّح بحمد الجمال
بحمد الجلال
بدأب صبور

تمر الليالى وهيا هناك وحيده تسبح
ومن ضعفها وتسبيحها
خرجت براعم تفتح
تلاقى الندى وضوء النهار
بشوق وحبور

الحلم واحه فى حضن الجبال
خضره وميه بتحيى الخيال
وناس طالعه من رحم الطبيعه
وعايشه فى الزمن المحال
بتغزل أملها من الشمس ذهبى
وفضى من
ضوء البكور

----------


## عادل الخطيب

اوعاك  مره  ياحرف تموت
  انطق  وصرخ  وملى الكون
  غنا  وافراخح  
  ورسم  حلمك مهمن  كان
   ورمح  وسط  اليل  العتمه
 وارسم  شمسك
  وسط سماك  حرف النور

----------


## عادل الخطيب

اوعاك  مره  ياحرف  تموت 
  انطق وصرخ   واملى الكون 
 ورمح وسط العتمه 
 أرسم حلمك 
  حرف النور
 لجل تكون
  هو الحرف  يرسم  ضلك
  لماتخطى مشوار الصعب
 المك نبضك  سر  وجودك
 فكتب  حرف تمام يشبهلك
  حرف الرافض  لحظة صمتك 
  عمر الصمت ما حل اضيه
  ارفع  صوتــك  مش هاتموت
  ربك  خلقك
  هو العاطى والوهاب
  عمر الكلمه ماتقتل حدا
  بس سكوتك  هــو الموت

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*أخي الحبيب الشاعر الجميل محمد سعيد

ولا ننظر لشىء ممكن
يتوهنا
وعن اجمل امل فينا
يضيعنا

فياله من حلم عنيد تراقصت السطور على إيقاعه الموسيقي الجميل
فقرأته نغماً إهتزت له جوارحي طرباً
خاصة حين أستشعرت أنه لا يوجد حلم عنيد
إلا إذا لم نسعى نحن لتحقيقه

بارك الله فيك
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عايده العشرى

[
ومهما الحيره تصاحبنا
هنرسم بالامل فكره
تجمّعنا
ولا ننظر لشىء ممكن
يتوهنا
وعن اجمل امل فينا
 يضيعنا[/SIZE][/COLOR][/CENTER][/QUOTE]

ياأبو قلب أخضر والغناوى كتير
والضحكه عنبرالورد منها يغير
والدم سكر يامصرى يافارس الاساطير

لسه ماأنش الآوان تخرج من القوارير
وتيجى راكب حصان بجناح امانى يطير
جايب لى حبات عرق متلضمين ف حرير

أحطهم ع الجبين وأنسى همى الكبير
وامشىرافعه الراس م انا عارفه خط السير
وده ابنى اللى شايلنى على كف متحنى
ومقدم الروح دليلى وع الدرب طاير طير

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الحلم قطرة ندى على خد صخره مابين الصخور
> نبته ضعيفه تشق بأملها طريقها لنور
> طالعه تسبّح بحمد الجمال
> بحمد الجلال
> بدأب صبور
> 
> تمر الليالى وهيا هناك وحيده تسبح
> ومن ضعفها وتسبيحها
> خرجت براعم تفتح
> ...




حبيت حروف غنوتك ..
وكلامك السكر
بيهزنى الف هزه...
اصحى وافوق اكتر
يا ام غاليه ع القلوب
يا شمعه بتنور
يا اختى وانتى ف العيون
ورده وبتعطر
يا حبيبتى محتاج سندتك
 لما الزمان يغدر
قولى كمان حررى فيا القيود
محتاج كلامك يا حبيبتى
 اتكلمى ..
وعلمينى اجمع حروفك..
 حرف حرف
واغزلك التوب الجميل  
وما اخافشى حتى لو جرفنى ..
الهم جرف
يمكن يكون توبك عليه..
 حبة غبار
لكن طهارته وعفته..
واضحه كما شمس النهار
وهمد ايدى متخافيش
واغزلك التوب اللى متعطش خضار
علشان اشوف الفرحه على وشك قمر
ولا اشوفش لحظه فيها قلبك يرتجف
يمكن يكون اللحن على دمه انكسف
وخلاص نوى ..
إنه يا ناس راح يتعزف



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رائعه حروفك دائما يا عايده

فروح مصر التى تسكنك تجعلها اكثر جمالا ورقى

لك تقديرى

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اوعاك  مره  ياحرف  تموت 
>   انطق وصرخ   واملى الكون 
>  ورمح وسط العتمه 
>  أرسم حلمك 
>   حرف النور
>  لجل تكون
>   هو الحرف  يرسم  ضلك
>   لماتخطى مشوار الصعب
>  المك نبضك  سر  وجودك
> ...



 ايوه سكوتك هوه الموت
لما بتخنق جوه القلب ..
يا قلبى الصوت
اوعاك يوم تسكت  وتهادن
ولاّتخلى الحرف ف صوتك..
ديما ساكن
تنسى جمال الشقا والصبر
لم لما بيطرح قمح وتمر
اوعى يا صاحبى تحفر قبرك
تفدن فيه احلام احلامك 
لسه الايام مده ايديها
بالف طريق وطريق علشانك








الحبيب عادل الخطيب

ارسلت اليك تحياتى الحاره مع المهندس احمد ماضى 
فقد  لبى دعوتى بالحضور الى امسيه ادبيه فى قصر ثقافة المطريه
وكان الحضور الكفر الشيخى طاغى جدا واضاء سماء القصر
حيث تواجد ايضا شيخ الشعراء العرب الشاعر الكبير محمد الشهاوى
الذى اكتشف بعد قليل ان اغلب الحضور من ابناء كفر الشيخ المقيمين بالقاهره
باقى عليك انت يا جميل ترسل احر تحياتى الى المبدع الجميل السعيد قنديل 

لك خالص محبتى

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أخي الحبيب الشاعر الجميل محمد سعيد
> 
> ولا ننظر لشىء ممكن
> يتوهنا
> وعن اجمل امل فينا
> يضيعنا
> 
> فياله من حلم عنيد تراقصت السطور على إيقاعه الموسيقي الجميل
> فقرأته نغماً إهتزت له جوارحي طرباً
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى الحبيب والشاعر المصرى المعجون بالابداع عصام علم الدين

شهادتك بلا شك شرف كبير لى اعتز جدا به

حفظك الله جزاك الخير كله

محبتى لك

محمد سعيد

----------


## daria

العزيز دوما 

عارف ايه اكتر حاجة بحبها في كلاماتك ؟؟ 
مش بس "الحكمة " مش بس "الواقعية " 
مش بس انها بتتكلم عن حاجات جوه الواحد اوي
مش بس ان ممكن تكون متضايق وواقف على نهر النيل وتقولها 

تؤ

احلى حاجة انها بتجمع كل دة وحاجات كتير وانك بالطيبة الكافية اللى تخليك تشاركنا كل دة بقلب حنين ..

اتمنى لك من قلبي كل خير 

دمت بإبداع
إيمان :f:   :f:

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

لو ماكانش الحلم و الأمل موجودين يا محمد ما كنا قدرنا نعيش
دائما أجيء متأخرا لهذا الابداع
و الكن أحمد الله أني أقرؤه و لو متأخر
دمت و سلمت
أخوك
د. جمال

----------


## الصعيدي

> العزيز دوما 
> 
> عارف ايه اكتر حاجة بحبها في كلاماتك ؟؟ 
> مش بس "الحكمة " مش بس "الواقعية " 
> مش بس انها بتتكلم عن حاجات جوه الواحد اوي
> مش بس ان ممكن تكون متضايق وواقف على نهر النيل وتقولها 
> 
> تؤ
> 
> ...


*هو ده الكلام اللي كنت نفسي اقوله من زمان .. اسمح لي أخي محمد أقتبس كلام داريا .. لإنه فعلا عبر عن اللي جوايا .. فعلا كلماتك رائعة .. وتدخل القلب مباشرة .. وتجبر الواحد يتابعك باستمرار .. دمت رائعا مبدعا أخي الحبيب   *

----------


## صفحات العمر

> العزيز دوما 
> 
> عارف ايه اكتر حاجة بحبها في كلاماتك ؟؟ 
> مش بس "الحكمة " مش بس "الواقعية " 
> مش بس انها بتتكلم عن حاجات جوه الواحد اوي
> مش بس ان ممكن تكون متضايق وواقف على نهر النيل وتقولها 
> 
> تؤ
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختى الجميله ايمان

لو تعلمين كم السعاده التى اشعر بها وانا اقرأ مداخلاتك

صدقا ....

اعجز غالبا عن مجاراة رقيك وكلماتك التى تطوق عنقى كل يوم

اسعدك الله دائما ايتها الرائعه ودمت بود ونقاء

تقديرى

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> لو ماكانش الحلم و الأمل موجودين يا محمد ما كنا قدرنا نعيش
> دائما أجيء متأخرا لهذا الابداع
> و الكن أحمد الله أني أقرؤه و لو متأخر
> دمت و سلمت
> أخوك
> د. جمال



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الخبيب دائما د. جمال مرسى

يشرفنى طبعا مرورك وانت تعلم

 ولك ان تتأخر كيف تشاء فانا ايضا اعلم قدر مسؤلياتك ومشغالك

حفظك الله قلبا نقيا وانسانا رائعا

محبتى لك

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *هو ده الكلام اللي كنت نفسي اقوله من زمان .. اسمح لي أخي محمد أقتبس كلام داريا .. لإنه فعلا عبر عن اللي جوايا .. فعلا كلماتك رائعة .. وتدخل القلب مباشرة .. وتجبر الواحد يتابعك باستمرار .. دمت رائعا مبدعا أخي الحبيب   *


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

منور الصفحه اخى الحبيب الصعيدى

ربنا يبارك فيك يا رب ولا يحرمنى من اطلالاتك البهيه 

 واضم صوتى معك على رقى وجمال رؤية ايمان الادبيه 

حفظكم الله ودمتم لى نعم الاحباء

لك خالص الود

محمد سعيد

----------


## ديدي

الله عليك يا استاذ محمد
تسلم ايدك
كلماتك رائعة وفيها نغم جميل
تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشكرك على مرورك الرائع ديدى

مع خالص تمنياتى لك بالسعاده دائما

تقديرى

محمد سعيد

----------


## boukybouky

> ومهما الحيره تصاحبنا
> هنرسم بالامل فكره
> تجمّعنا
> ولا ننظر لشىء ممكن
> يتوهنا
> وعن اجمل امل فينا
> يضيعنا


أحلي حاجة إحساس الإصرار علي المُضي للأمام

لازم فعلاً نتمسك بالأمل و نترك كل ما يشدنا  للقاع 

كل الشكر لك و الشكر قليل عليك يا محمد 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## sayedattia

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**الشاعر المبدع والأخ الفاضل : محمد سعيد ( صفحات العمر )**ومهما بعدت المسافات**
**ومهما كترت المشاوير**
**هيفضل حلمنا عايش**
**ندوس ع**المستحيل مره**
**ونتعايش معاه مُُرّه**
**ومهما الحيره تصاحبنا**
**هنرسم بالامل**فكره**
**تجمّعنا**
**ولا ننظر لشىء ممكن**
**يتوهنا**
**وعن اجمل امل**فينا**
**يضيعنا*
*ياللروعه والأبداع .... كلمات بسيطة ولكنها تلمس في القلوب أوتارها ... وتعزف عليها أجمل ألحانها* 

*فهنيئاً لقارئيها ... وشكراً سيدي علي هذا الأبداع الراقي ... وفي انتظار الأروع والأجمل ....**وتقبل تحيتي ومودتي**    * *سيـــــــــد عطيــــــــــه*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أحلي حاجة إحساس الإصرار علي المُضي للأمام
> 
> لازم فعلاً نتمسك بالأمل و نترك كل ما يشدنا  للقاع 
> 
> كل الشكر لك و الشكر قليل عليك يا محمد 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صدقت حروفك اختى الرائعه ريهام

فلا شك ان التمسك الدائم بالامل يمنحنا قوه تجعلنا نواجه اقسى الصعاب

يسعدنى دائما مرورك

لك خالص التقدير والاحترام

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *الشاعر المبدع والأخ الفاضل : محمد سعيد ( صفحات العمر )**ومهما بعدت المسافات**
> **ومهما كترت المشاوير**
> **هيفضل حلمنا عايش**
> **ندوس ع**المستحيل مره**
> **ونتعايش معاه مُُرّه**
> **ومهما الحيره تصاحبنا**
> **هنرسم بالامل**فكره**
> **تجمّعنا**
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اسعد الله قلبك اخى الرائع سيد عطيه

اشكرك على كلماتك التى تعكس روحك الطيبه ومشاعرك الصادقه

لك دوما محبتى

محمد سعيد

----------


## سماح القلوب



----------


## ليلة عشق

> عشان لسه الامانى كتير
> ساعات نضحك 
> ساعات نبكى
> ساعات نركب بساط ونطير
> ندور ع اللى راح يمكن
> يكون طاير ف وسط الطير
> ونرجع من هناك واحنا
> جروح زادت على جروحنا
> لكين ف القلب حلم عنيد
> ...


*الشاعر المايسترو صفحات العمر 

من بين طيات الألم وأحضان العذاب يولد الأمل .. 
ولكن الأمل يولد لنا الثقة بوجود أوفياء
والوفاء صعب في زمن طغى فيه الإنسان لحب الذات

سيدي الفاضل 
إنه الشعر السحر 
أنت تملك أسلوبا..يعشقه كل قارىء
إحساس بالكلمة ..
إبداع بالمعنى ..
شعور صادق ..
ثقة بالنفس ..
خيال واسع ..
صياغة متقنة ..
مشاعـر لها رقـة النسيـم
وكلماتك نسعد بها دائما وننتظرها 
لا يسعني إلا أن أشكرك بكل معاني الشكر و بكل ألوان الطيف

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام...

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختى الغاليه سيدة الهدايا وصاحبة الذوق الرفيع  : سماح

لابد لى ان اسجد شكرا لله سبحانه وتعالى ان حبانى بكل هذا الحفاوه فى قلوبكم الطيبه النقيه

فهذا هو كنزى السخى الذى لم ولن ارضى عنه بديلا 

ما أروعها مفاجاءاتك اختى الراائعه والتى تأتى فى وقتها تماما 

 لتدخل البهجه على القلوب وتضرب اروع الامثله على البذل والعطاء

حفظك الله دائما قلبا لا يمل العطاء


محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الشاعر المايسترو صفحات العمر 
> 
> من بين طيات الألم وأحضان العذاب يولد الأمل .. 
> ولكن الأمل يولد لنا الثقة بوجود أوفياء
> والوفاء صعب في زمن طغى فيه الإنسان لحب الذات
> 
> سيدي الفاضل 
> 
> إنه الشعر السحر 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختى الأنسانه  ليلة عشق

اشعر بالعجز عن الرد على روعة وجمال تعبيراتك 

التى تعكس مدى الرقى الانسانى الذى يسكنك 

وينعكس على احرفك الرقيقه

واتمنى ان اكون اهلا لهذا الاطراء السخى

فما بحثت يوما عن الاضواء سوى فى قلوب كل من يعى الكنه الحقيقى للجمال

وما سطرت حرفا واحدا على  صفحات العمر الا من واقع ما عشته او تعايشت معه

حفظك الله اختا راقيه بلا حدود

لك تقديرى واحترامى

محمد سعيد

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> عشان لسه الامانى كتير
> ساعات نضحك 
> ساعات نبكى
> ساعات نركب بساط ونطير
> ندور ع اللى راح يمكن
> يكون طاير ف وسط الطير
> ونرجع من هناك واحنا
> جروح زادت على جروحنا
> لكين ف القلب حلم عنيد
> بيدفعنا نكمل سير



كما عودتنا معك نرى الجمال
بشكل اخر

والحقيقة انا فجاءة كدة لاقيت الكلمات اودامى
مش عارف دى كانت قديمة
وسالت نفسى ازاى انا اتاخرت
ولا راحت عليا نومة

المهم اخيرا وصلت للقصيدة وقراءت
واستمتعت بهذة الكلمات الجميلة 

اراك فى احسن حال واهناء بال

----------


## مصطفى صقر

امل امل هى لسة فى حياتنا مخلينا نعيش غير الامل انا لو اقدر كنت اعيش عمرى اغنى لامل والحلم 
انت فتحت اكبر صفحة فى قلبى  بكلماتك دى وشيلت منها اكبر هم 
بجد 
انا بحس بشعور غريب لما اكتب او اسمع حاجة عن الامل والحلم

----------


## صفحات العمر

> كما عودتنا معك نرى الجمال
> بشكل اخر
> 
> والحقيقة انا فجاءة كدة لاقيت الكلمات اودامى
> مش عارف دى كانت قديمة
> وسالت نفسى ازاى انا اتاخرت
> ولا راحت عليا نومة
> 
> المهم اخيرا وصلت للقصيدة وقراءت
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى الغالى على قلبى د. ابو دنيا

تحية حب وتقدير ابثها من القلب علها تليق بقلبك النقى ومشاعرك الطيبه

اولا وحشتنى جداوياريت اسمع صوتك فى اقرب وقت 

ولا انت مش عاوز السى ديهايه بتاعتك ::mazika2::  

ثانيا تخجلنى كلماتك وقراءاتك الحسيه الشديدة النقاء لاعمالى

حفظك الله ودمت برقى ونقاء

لك محبتى

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> امل امل هى لسة فى حياتنا مخلينا نعيش غير الامل انا لو اقدر كنت اعيش عمرى اغنى لامل والحلم 
> انت فتحت اكبر صفحة فى قلبى  بكلماتك دى وشيلت منها اكبر هم 
> بجد 
> انا بحس بشعور غريب لما اكتب او اسمع حاجة عن الامل والحلم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى الجميل مصطفى صقر

دعنى اغبط نفسى على رقى وعفوية مداخلتك

 فليس لى من سعاده اعظم ولا اجمل من ان تلامس كلماتى قلوبكم الصادقه

حفظك الله ودمت عاشقا للحلم والامل

لك محبتى

محمد سعيد

----------

